# Garmin G3 Maps and Navionics



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

The wait is OVER!


https://www.navionics.com/usa/chart...tm_campaign=g3_launch_2019​&utm_content=sales


----------



## stuartgholmes (May 12, 2012)

Forgive my newbie question, but I’ve recently bought a Garmin 942xs (GPSMAP series) that comes with Bluechart G3 and LakeVü G3...does the Navionics add anything more?


----------

